# Norco Sasquatch



## HeavyBiker (26. September 2011)

hi leute, ich brauch mal hilfe...

ich bekomm demnaechst diesen rahmen hier







und will mir nen fsa dh pig steuersatz reinmachen, nur was fuer einen brauch ich da?

waere fuer bezueglich des steuersatzes sehr dankbar


----------



## sevenfilms_micha (27. September 2011)

naja, einen mit 1 1/8" so wie den

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Zoll/FSA-The-Pig-Steuersatz-schwarz::182.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (27. September 2011)

ja, sieht nach 1 1/8" aus.
aber umbedingt den pigDH *pro* der hat bessere lager.
gibt es online um die 25 euro.

wird das stück alu da noch anständig beschichtet?


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. September 2011)

jup... der kübel wird komplett renoviert da ich das für lau bekomme  muß nur meine arbeitskraft als gegenleistung anbieten ...


----------



## a.nienie (28. September 2011)

prostitution quasi


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. September 2011)

ha ha ... sozusagen 

also hab mir nen fsa the pig dh pro geordert in 1 1/8 schwarz für 19,95... kann man net meckern 

... dienstag wird sattelrohr auf 30,9 aufgerieben und dann gehts weiter zum sandblasting und coating


----------



## a.nienie (28. September 2011)

pink?


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. September 2011)

altaaaa.... gehts noch 

ne hab 2 farben in der engeren wahl... welche es wird werde ich wohl spontan vor ort entscheiden


----------

